
Money, Race and Success: How Your School District Compares - eevilspock
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/04/29/upshot/money-race-and-success-how-your-school-district-compares.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
blue_dinner
mine's average. Take that white privilege!

